# Follow UK-Muscle on Twitter



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've set up a UK-Muscle Twitter account here:

http://twitter.com/UK_Muscle

I'm hoping it will be useful to keep people updated when I'm upgrading the board (or if there's an issue) etc.

L


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Awesome, followed


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Just going slightly off topic, am i right saying that ukm is now tapatalk enabled?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

me too, never even been on the twitter site....but joined up now and following:thumb:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

bassmonster said:


> Just going slightly off topic, am i right saying that ukm is now tapatalk enabled?


Yes and no.. it's enabled, but Tapatalk can't verify it for some reason so it's not yet working.

I have rasied a support ticket with them but realistically won't get a response before tomorrow because of the timezone difference.

L


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

done!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Lorian said:


> I've set up a UK-Muscle Twitter account here:
> 
> http://twitter.com/UK_Muscle
> 
> ...


yay! followed


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Some one who has time explain twitter to me please and i will rep them.

I have just about got to hang with facebook at this stage lol.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

It's pretty much the same as facebook status updates, thats about it i think


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> It's pretty much the same as facebook status updates, thats about it i think


Oh.....ok well i don't think i will join up then seeing that i don't even own a mobile phone. Thanks for explaining mate reps.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Following.

A good idea for updates.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Oh.....ok well i don't think i will join up then seeing that i don't even own a mobile phone. Thanks for explaining mate reps.


Con mate , how do you live without the ole mobile phone!?


----------

